

Startupbootcamp Class 2013 set to conquer billion dollar markets - SamirSaberi
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/07/02/startupbootcamp-class-2013-pitch-to-investors-royalty-and-high-profile-politicians/

======
Sieuwert
Nice article! And interesting startups, hope they find their funding, either
in Europe or US

~~~
SamirSaberi
Thanks Sieuwert!

------
wkneepkens
Extensive write-up Samir, which was your favourite?

~~~
SamirSaberi
Indeed, and that's quite a difficult question to answer. It obviously depends
on a range of criteria: team, team and team and then track record, supporting
mentoring team, partnerships already made, investors already on board,
marketing and sales rep, etc. Swogo, Fuel Up, Twoodo, Alive Shoes, 7write,
Kinems, iLost, Presentain, Teach'n Go?

